# Do the bank account need to be under drivers name?



## Uberkidd

Hi fellows,

Just curious if the bank account name need to be under my name(driver) or can it be deposited onto someone else's bank account?


----------



## Casandria

It will depend more on the bank than on Uber. Uber is not going to match your name to the bank account, but the bank will match the name on the account to the name on the check and will usually refuse the deposit.


----------



## johnywinslow

no I my money Is deposited into my wife's old account. nobody seems to care!


----------



## Uberkidd

Oh but is your name on your wives bank account statement?


----------



## Casandria

Your best bet is to check with the bank that you plan to use. Banks vary some on this, but on the whole, they will reject deposits made out to anyone other than the account holder.


----------



## johnywinslow

my name is on it now, "bank of America by the way" but for 3 or 4 weeks my name was not on the account. my old bank did not have a branch near us, so I hijacked her old account she kept open as a side account. I got several paychecks deposited onto that account before we made it official.


----------



## gaj

I don't think they care. I do EFT's for deposits to my customers (similar to how Uber pays drivers) and my customer's name doesn't always match the bank account name, never had a problem with a deposit.

As long as the routing number and account number are correct, you should be fine.

g


----------

